# Steel straws - a useful diagnostic tool.



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Available at http://www.drinkstuff.com.

Is your brewed coffee sweet at the bottom, but pithy & "green" on the top? Could be a little under.

Is it great off the top & from the bottom (but not necessarily the "same")? Then you are in the zone.

Sweet & delicious on top & bitter & astringent at the bottom? You have probably gone a little over.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

I tried to use a syringe to taste the espresso beneath the crema the other day, but it tasted terrible. I had a sip in the traditional way and it was fantastic.

Probably works better in brewed though and with steel.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Indeed, I also should mention that it's not such a good idea with steeped brews that leave a lot of sediment! ;-) ...unless you filter them first...even then it pays to be cautious. Fine for paper filtered drip cones, Aeropress, CCD etc.


----------

